# so how many mink pelts to make a fur coat??



## gonebananas (3 July 2011)

Arrived at the stables this morning rather disheartened to find my 6 7 weeks old chickens had gone. Later found a small hole a mink had made through the mesh and taken them  We know it wasn't a fox as there wasn't enough carnage feathers etc. Looks like I'm having a new coat this winter! 

This is the work of animal rights activists a couple of decades ago who decided to release the mink from a fur farm near the dual carriage way near a place called Elland between Huddersfield and Halifax, this resulted in all the local wildlife been depleated such as rabbits and watervoles etc, we've only just been able to start getting numbers up in some areas in recent years. Now they've eaten my chucks  

So R.I.P my 6 chucks, the two cocks Notorious B*st***, Basil and the 4 girls, Maude, Madeline, Caroline and Matilda 

The joys of country life!


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 July 2011)

For a full length coat, about 55!  Sorry about your chickens!


----------



## ThePinkPony (3 July 2011)

Not enough!!!

Sorry about your chickens (although it could have been a polecat, mink are quite destructive from what ive seen, poleys are much sneakier).

But yes, mink are horrible horrible creatures. 

Thanks Anti's, the only thing you are good at is fecking up ecosystems.


----------



## JenHunt (3 July 2011)

I agree TPP... the one thing they are good for is messing up ecosystems and food chains.

Mink can be very destructive, but they don't usually create the mess that a fox would. Polecats are much more like weasel in as much as they'll kill one or two and come back for the others later.

sorry to hear about your chooks OP - they're such fun to have around aren't they! We had a bantam cockerel that had a penchant for ladies in tights, and would chase you down the drive if there was half a chance of him getting his spurs into them! 

p.s....

what's the difference between a stoat and a weasel?




One's w'easily recognised, the other is stoat'ally different!


----------



## ThePinkPony (3 July 2011)

JenHunt said:



			p.s....

what's the difference between a stoat and a weasel?




One's w'easily recognised, the other is stoat'ally different! 

Click to expand...

Oh for gods... i was just about to explain to you as well...

Do you know you just brought up very painful school memories... first day, very sexy geography teacher... Why cant polar bears eat penguins?...

...fecking miss national geographic here... hand up... well polar bears are actually from the opposite pole to penguins..blah blah blah...

actually dear, its because they cant get the wrappers off................


----------



## Millyard Rejects (3 July 2011)

JenHunt said:



			p.s....

what's the difference between a stoat and a weasel?




One's w'easily recognised, the other is stoat'ally different! 

Click to expand...

lol...

Having seen the damage my ferret can do to a raw chicken wing for his supper.. I would hate to see what he could do to my girls!
 the rooster id probably help him with as he is the nastiest git on the planet
sorry for your chucks OP- I have a hen that was sat on eggs and a rat managed to get in to her clutch. total mess and poor hen was still trying to sit even though eggs were damaged. found cat in nest box a day later and was just about to scream at him when I found hed caught the rat
so im in process of building a new house for the nesting hens.


----------



## TJP (4 July 2011)

Sorry to hear about your chicks. Bleeding anti's!!


----------



## gonebananas (4 July 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys! I'm just glad my duck is still at home under the lamp, shes an Indian Runner called Quackers  Here's some photos













Love the joke Jen  and I was thinking more of a short coat 

Yes another good workings of the anti's!!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 July 2011)

Yes vermin, but make lovely jackets! My daughter has a vintage one that she always gets complimented on and when she is asked if it's real she says 'no of course not' to avoid a black eye!


----------



## Mrs B (4 July 2011)

A stoat can be easily
Told from a weasel
By the simple fact
That its tail is blacked
And its figure
Is slightly the bigger. 

(Sorry about your chooks...)


----------



## gonebananas (4 July 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Yes vermin, but make lovely jackets! My daughter has a vintage one that she always gets complimented on and when she is asked if it's real she says 'no of course not' to avoid a black eye! 

Click to expand...

Or potentially worse, paint thrown all over the coat is an anti favorite I hear!!


----------



## combat_claire (5 July 2011)

JenHunt said:



			what's the difference between a stoat and a weasel?




One's w'easily recognised, the other is stoat'ally different! 

Click to expand...

Why don't seagulls fly over bays?

Because then they would be bagels (you have to read it out!)


----------



## JenHunt (5 July 2011)

combat_claire said:



			Why don't seagulls fly over bays?

Because then they would be bagels (you have to read it out!)
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite blonde... that took me quite a while. But once I got it....


----------



## Fiagai (5 July 2011)

loveit! some silly joke time! 



What did one horse say to the other horse?









Scroll down







Scroll again





I'll be back in a bit!


----------



## Luci07 (15 July 2011)

love the jokes! and sorry about the chooks. I came off the fence about foxes many many years ago after I lost the pet cockerel (Von Spreckledsen!) and most of his ladies to the fox getting in. 

Would quite like to have a couple of chooks again, but not sure how on earth I can (SAFELY) keep a couple when I already have 2 staffie terriers who view anything with wings as fair game (unless they are after a ball  then it's... pheasant, ball, pheasant.. ball always wins!)


----------

